# Acer Aspire 5600 Laptop LCD Screen Problem



## John18142 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, It's been a while since ive been on the forums because i really havent had any computer problems until now. .. i have an older Acer Aspire 5600 laptop that is about 4 years old.. within the last year the screen has been acting quite odd. it would constantly flicker and seemingly would get stuck and freeze whatever was being displayed on the screen at the time.. i would fix it by either tilting up or down the screen until it stopped acting weird. it gradually became worse and worse to the point where i had to hold the back on the screen (kind of twisting it) with one hand to keep it in position.. i eventually decided that i couldnt go on like that and i plugged it into a monitor.. it worked fine that way (so i ruled out a bad video card).. i used it like this (plugged into the monitor) for a few months until today i accidentally disconnected it from the monitor and now cant see anything through the screen at all.. i know it is being lit up fine (i believe this means the issue is not in the inverter). and since i cant see what im doing, i set it back to the monitor. i will attach a photo of what the screen looks like.. obviously the warranty is up through acer and to me its not worth taking it to a repair shop, but i am looking into buying whatever necessary from a place like ebay to get it back up and running. do you think the problem is a bad lcd screen? could it be a bad lcd cable? or even a bad inverter? where do i even start to diagnose this problem.. thank you and i look forward to hearing from you! - john


----------



## MMM (Aug 11, 2010)

could be in inverter or cable; ring a repair service and they should be able to give you an estimate on repairs.


----------



## (=^_^=) (Aug 12, 2010)

probably the cable

That happened to one of my LCD Monitors


----------



## (=^_^=) (Aug 12, 2010)

I just stupidly replaced that monitor


----------

